# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Eurovision Song Contest 2021 - Hollandë

## sirena_adria

Gara Europiane e Këngës tashmë në rrugëtimin e saj. Një garë krejt ndryshe, në këto kohë të çuditshme e të vështira që po kalojmë globalisht. 

Një maratonë e gjatë disa mujore, në kohë pandemie, që kulmon në Rotterdam, Hollandë në 18, 20 dhe 22 Maj 2021. 

*41 Vende pjesmarrese* në Edicionin e këtij viti, i 65-ti, *në garë për një Trofe & Mikpritjen e ESC 2022 .* 





*Let's Open Up, again  -   Eurovision Song Contest 2021
*

_ As long as We are connected by Music,  there are No Boundaries ! _

----------


## sirena_adria

GJYSEM FINALJA I  -  18 Maj, 2021

Maqedonia e Veriut - Bjellorusi - Lituania - Suedi - Sllovenia - Australia - Irlanda - Rusia 

Norvegji - Qipro - Kroacia - Azerbajxhan - Malta - Izraeli - Ukraina - Rumania - Belgjika



*GJYSEM FINALJA II  - 20 Maj, 2021*

Austria - Moldovia - Polonia - San Marino - Serbia - Islanda - Republika Çeke - Greqia - Estonia 

Danimarka - Bullgaria - Zvicra - Finlanda - Armenia - Letonia - Gjeorgjia - Portugali - *SHQIPERIA*



FINALJA E MADHE - 22 Maj, 2021

Hollanda, Franca, Gjermania, Italia, Spanja, Mbretëria e Bashkuar  (  Kampioni në Fuqi &  BIG 5 ) 

10 Finalstët e Gjysëm Finales së Parë 

10 Finalistët e Gjysëm Finales së Dytë 


*Suksese SHQIPERI !*  *Good Luck ALBANIA !* 



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurovi...g_Contest_2021

http://esctoday.com/181121/eurovisio...-for-esc-2021/

https://www.kultplus.com/muzika/publ...rovision-2021/

----------


## sirena_adria

*ALBANIA*  * - ESC 2021* 




*Me shume FAT & SUKSESE*  *SHQIPERI !*

Good Luck Anxhela Peristeri & Team Albania !

----------


## sirena_adria

*REPUBLIKA ÇEKE  - ESC  2021*




Benny Cristo - omaga - Czech Republic - Official Music Video - Eurovision 2021

----------


## sirena_adria

*FINLANDA  - ESC  2021*




Blind Channel - Dark Side (Live) // UMK21

----------


## sirena_adria

* SAN MARINO  - ESC  2021*




Senhit - Adrenalina   /  Official Music Video .

----------


## sirena_adria

* ZVICRA  - ESC  2021*




Gjon's Tears - Tout lUnivers - Switzerland 🇨🇭 - Official Music Video - Eurovision 2021

*Me shume FAT & SUKSESE* *GJON !*

----------


## sirena_adria

* GREQIA  - ESC  2021*




Stefania - Last Dance - Greece  - Official Music Video - Eurovision 2021

----------


## sirena_adria

* MOLDAVIA  - ESC  2021*




Natalia Gordienko - SUGAR - Moldova  - Official Music Video - Eurovision 2021

----------


## sirena_adria

* ESTONIA  - ESC  2021*




Uku Suviste - The Lucky One - Estonia  - National Final Performance - Eurovision 2021

----------


## sirena_adria

* POLONIA - ESC  2021*




RAFAŁ - The Ride - Poland  - Official Music Video - Eurovision 2021

----------


## sirena_adria

* BULLGARIA - ESC  2021*




VICTORIA - Growing Up is Getting Old - 1st Live Performance - Eurovision 2021 Bulgaria - EP Version

----------


## sirena_adria

* PORTUGALIA - ESC  2021*




The Black Mamba - Love Is On My Side - Portugal  - Official Video - Eurovision 2021

----------


## sirena_adria

* ISLANDA - ESC  2021*




Daði og Gagnamagnið - 10 Years - Iceland  - Eurovision 2021

----------


## sirena_adria

* SERBIA - ESC  2021*




Hurricane - Loco Loco /  Official Music Video

----------


## sirena_adria

* DANIMARKA  - ESC  2021*




Fyr & Flamme - Øve Os På Hinanden - Denmark - Official Video - Eurovision 2021

----------


## sirena_adria

* GJEORGJIA   - ESC  2021*




Tornike Kipiani - You - Georgia - Official Music Video - Eurovision 2021

----------


## sirena_adria

* LETONIA  - ESC  2021*




Samanta Tina - The Moon Is Rising (Eurovision Song Contest 2021- Latvia) - LIVE

----------


## sirena_adria

* AUSTRIA  - ESC  2021*




Vincent Bueno - Amen - Austria 🇦🇹 - Official Music Video - Eurovision 2021

----------


## sirena_adria

* GJYSËM FINALJA 2   - ESC  2021*




17 Gjysëm Finalistë  në garë për 10 vende si FINALISTË  të ESC 2021 ! 

Armenia tërhiqet nga gara e sivjetme. 

Çdo Shtet vlerëson & voton për 16 Konkurrentët e Tjerë  , së bashku me Tre Shtetet e BIG 5  -  Francë,  Spanjë  & Mbreteria e Bashkuar  ( UK ) .


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurovi...g_Contest_2021

----------

